# кѫпъ (Church Slavonic)



## Maroseika

Accordining to Wiktionary, English hope (a valley) is the cognate of the Church Slavonic _кѫпъ _(kǫpŭ, “hill, island”).
What are the cognates of_ кѫпъ_ in modern Slavic languages, including Russian? Копать (to dig) and копна (a stack) don't seem to be such ones, according to the dictionaries I managed to check.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> What are the cognates of_ кѫпъ_ in modern Slavic languages, including Russian?


I'm afraid Tseytlin's dictionary of OCS doesn't contain such word. The root *kǫp- seems to be absent in ЭССЯ as well.


----------



## Maroseika

Thank you. I wonder what was the source of the wiktionary's author.


----------



## Sobakus

The meaning “hill” might be the usual central Slavic confusion of ѫ and ѹ; the Russian word is _ку́па_, and there are masculine versions of this noun in other languages incl. OCS - also see starling. But this word is most obviously related to En. _heap._ There's a suspiciously similar looking root with a suspiciously similar-looking meaning, but I don't see how it could have given Germanic _*xōp-_ since there's already the expected reflex _*xamfaz_ “maimed”.

_*xōp-_ would correspond perfectly to Lith. _kabė_ “hook for attaching, pin, buckle” and _kabėti_ “to hang (intr.)”, but it's not clear where that word comes from. It looks related to Ru. _хо́бот_ “animal trunk”.


----------



## jazyk

Slovak and Czech have kopec with these meanings.


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> Slovak and Czech have kopec with these meanings.


...but this goes with _kopati_ “to dig”, _kopiti_ “to stack”, _kopa_ “heap”, (Ru. _копа́ть копи́ть, копна́_) and Lith. _kapóti_ “to chop”, _kaplỹs_ “hoe”, AGr. _κόπτω_ “to strike, cut”.


----------



## jazyk

I know. I was answering this question: What are the cognates of_ кѫпъ_ in modern Slavic languages, including Russian?


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> I know. I was answering this question: What are the cognates of_ кѫпъ_ in modern Slavic languages, including Russian?


I know, and I was trying to show that _kopec_ is not a cognate of _кѫпъ = кѹпъ_.


----------



## jazyk

This is what Jiří Rejzek, in his Český etimologický slovník, has to say about it. He mentions hora, similar to the hill mentioned by Maroseika, so I guess it is related.


----------



## Sobakus

I'm not sure I see where he mentions _hora_ or understand what it has to do with this. He does mention _kupa_ and says the similarity is probably secondary, i.e. they're not related. Indeed, they cannot be formally related; as I've said, _kupa/ку́па _corresponds without problem to En. _heap,_ De. _Haufen._


----------



## OBrasilo

I'm quite sure this word has a cognate in Slovenian - _kup_, which means a pile or stack of something. However, this would indicate an Old Slavic _ou_ rather than _ǫ_, since the Slovenian reflex of _ǫ_ is _o_.


----------



## Drakonica

In Polish (I'm not sure all of them have a connection to "_кѫпъ_").

kąpać -  to immerse in the water / to wash
kapać - to drip
kępa - a haughty in the wetland
kopiec - a haughty / a little hill (usually artificial)
kupa - a heap
kopa - a heap, 60 pieces


----------



## Ben Jamin

In 





jazyk said:


> Slovak and Czech have kopec with these meanings.


In Polish "kopiec" means a natural, or (more often) artificial small hill, or a heap.


----------



## OBrasilo

For Slovenian, I just remembered another related word - _kopica_.


----------



## Panceltic

OBrasilo said:


> For Slovenian, I just remembered another related word - _kopica_.


There’s also _kopa_ - charcoal pile.


----------

